# Redsail Cutter with Flexisign Pro - can't connect



## Newbie222 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi,
Having trouble connecting my redsail cutter to Flexisign program.

I run vista and have tried to add another printer but REDSAIL doesnt appear on the list, its only the generic ones that show up.
Have got a usb cable running from cutter to Laptop.
I also have Corel Paint Shop Pro on my laptop, but have heard that Flexisign is a better program.

Can anyone help me? Any ideas would be appreciated!
Thanks!!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Are you running Vista 32 or Vista 64? If it's Vista 64, then the driver for the Redsail may not be installing.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Also, with Redsail, you probably won't find it listed as a printer... instead it will be listed in Control Panel>Device Manager, under Ports. Find the assigned COM Port number and then plug that somewhere into the FlexiSign software.


----------



## Newbie222 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have found which port in the device manager but am stuck for the next bit - not sure how to add the cutter in flexisign. have got no manuals or anything. 
wouldnt have a clue which vista it is, bought it this year though.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

If you found the Com Port, then you're fine with respect to the Vista issue. Now, you should be able to find some kind of on-line support for the FlexiSign... maybe there's a manual or tech support by email? Perhaps a message board?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I found the downloadable user manuals for FlexiSign. I don't know which version you have, but maybe one of these manuals will help you get your cutter working from the software:

SA International - Documentation


----------



## MUKHRFF (Jul 25, 2009)

I want know if redsail have laser point or carrier sheet to help you to cut pic.


----------



## Newbie222 (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks so much, I really appreciate the effort, this site is great support. will give the link a try.


----------



## reiearth (Dec 15, 2011)

they have a redsail cutter on flexisign pro 10


----------

